# mv Shell Welder



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Could any of you help out on this vessel,a little tanker in the Shell fleet circa 1960.A member of our local Maritime Association has a beautiful model of this ship but we know nothing of its history.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Mac, I was on the Shell Welder for a short spell during 63 when she was running from Hamble and Isle of Grain to the Channel Islands, Alderney, Guernsey and Jersey. She was a nice steady job carrying clean spirits, pink parifin etc but like all those clean jobs there was no money in her. The old man was a fellow called Bagshaw, i heard that not long after i left he fell when coming back from ashore and was killed.I have one photo in the gallery if you need anymore let me know, Regards TonyR


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Tony, Do you recall going " on the atmosphere" when the tide went out at one of the Channel Islands, possibly St Peter's Port. I was on the BP Supervisor about 1960, same run.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

SHELL WELDER (1955 - 1973) Coastal oil products tanker.
O.N. 186210. 569g. 202n. 170' 11" x 29' 8" x 10' 5-5/8"
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (265 x 345mm) engine made by Crossley Bros Ltd., Manchester. 570 B.H.P.
12.11.1954: Launched by Clelands(Successors) Ltd., Wallsend (Yard No.193), for Shell-Mex & B.P. Ltd. 
17.3.1955: Completed. 
1973: Sold to Pounds Shipowners and Shipbreakers Ltd., Portsmouth. 
1973: Sold to Northwood (Fareham) Ltd, converted into a dredger and renamed STEEL WELDER. 
1991: Demolished at Otterham Quay.


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Capt. Lane was mate and master of the Shell Loader, he used to relieve as master on the Shell Loader when I was there in the late 1950s.
Bruce.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

As usual,you lads come up with the goods.Thanks very much to you all for giving us the background on this little ship.

Cheers Mac


----------

